# condensation after wax ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Does anyone else get this after waxing their car ? Happens to me whenever i wax my car and leave it outside, only happens when the wax is fresh, at night and when dry as if its raining then it just beads as expected. Its a bit of a pain as the car looks great then i look out the window and there is a layer of condensation usually starts on the roof and bonnet. I know we are coming into the winter but i have also noticed this during summer nights.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ye I got it today. Not a lot you can do about it I don't think.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice to know it's not just me then :wall:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Always happens during the colder months, did mine today and the same happened.

Will get another coat on tomorrow morning or afternoon.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Same here mate i think its just the dampness of the air when its a little colder.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

cheers, no big deal i suppose just wondered why it happened and also glad its not only me !


----------



## OcdDetail (Oct 13, 2015)

don't quote me on it but don't think there's anything to stop the condensation accruing during the winter/colder months. don't think any wax will stop this however many layers you put on.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

This happens because the temperature reaches the dew point. Nothing you can do about it! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dew_point


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's in the air waxed mine yesterday and this morning dry as a bone and still shining.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Cold air can't hold moisture very well. Especially when there's an even colder metal car nearby.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

This happened me for the first time a few weeks back while I was buffing the wax off the car. I changed clothes and used a few quick detailers. Couldn't understand why I wasn't getting any shine. I give up then I caught on that it was too cold when I left it and seen the build up on he roof. .


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I stick mine in the garage with the dehumidifier on.

Works a treat and lets your waxes/sealants bond in a dew/condensation free environment.


----------

